# Rivets warranty



## Yoyof2 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a 2013 Starcraft fish master. Recently in noticed a dozen or so loose rivets. I’m right at the end of my main warranty but I believe they claim lifetime on the hull. I’m just wondering what others experiences with this have been. Am I in for a fight? Are loose rivets not covered? How long can I let this slide?Thanks in advance


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

great time to get it back to the factory, get in before the fall rush, if your lucky you,ll get it back in time for spring fishing. the longer you wait those rivet holes will grow with use.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> great time to get it back to the factory, get in before the fall rush, if your lucky you,ll get it back in time for spring fishing. the longer you wait those rivet holes will grow with use.


Ditto. Dealer sent mine back in the Fall and I got it back the following Spring. No hassle.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Smoker craft owns star-craft....the warranty is good for a lifetime...and transferable 1 time


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Is this a common problem? I have a 2015 Starcraft Superfisherman. Just curious


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

All rivets loosen and leak eventually


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

To me i would say it all depends how much you beat it against the waves. The type of manufacture to me doesnt make a difference. I see alot of aluminum boats on ERIE when it is bad out beating there hulls against the waves. Just my opinion .


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

When I had a problem I took it right to the factory in Indiana because the dealer had to ship it much quicker


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I doubt that loose rivets are a common occurrence.
In my case, I hit a sub surface log during the maiden voyage on Erie in the Spring of 2008. Never hat a leak after the repair and my Superfisherman saw plenty of use on Erie and Ontario in some really rough conditions.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Knock on wood, my 86 Sylvan has only had one loose hull rivet. It has lived a lot of its life beating Erie's waves. A stump in an inland lake caused the single failure. So, I'd have to say loose hull rivets are not the norm.

I think rollers and ill fitting bunk trailers cause more rivet failures than waves.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

I sure hope they’re not common. I had an all welded Tracker, and had all kinds of cracked/broken welds. I told myself I’d never own an all welded boat again.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Eye Dr said:


> I sure hope they’re not common. I had an all welded Tracker, and had all kinds of cracked/broken welds. I told myself I’d never own an all welded boat again.


I have a Starweld and the split the hull on the first one at first they said I hit something which I didn’t but then I found a piss poor weld job after a short conversation they replaced the hull pretty fast, no problem with this one


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I Fish said:


> Knock on wood, my 86 Sylvan has only had one loose hull rivet. It has lived a lot of its life beating Erie's waves. A stump in an inland lake caused the single failure. So, I'd have to say loose hull rivets are not the norm.
> 
> I *think rollers and ill fitting bunk trailers cause more rivet failures than waves.*


Agree with this.
Not disregarding that constant wave pounding on a boat...or that there are never a 'lemon' now and again produced by most any manufacture, I too often feel a trailer that is not set up right supporting the boat properly causes hull issues. Not only in aluminum boats but glass boats as well. A lot of boat manufacturers don't build their own trailers but subcontract the trailer end of the package out. Often, that's to whomever can build them the cheapest trailer at the time. Sometimes with either not enough bunks or to short of bunks.
When the factory gets done building the boat, the boat is set on the trailer and shipped, the dealer gets the rig and it's sold. Customer picks rig up from dealer trusting that surely between the factory and the dealer, someone has done their job, inspected and set the boat up as it should be set up for best support.
After all...we have paid our prep fee right! 

Customer pulls boat for a couple three years on a un supporting trailer and either the rivets start leaking in an aluminum boat or the glass boat starts having handling issues cause the hull is warping.
I've had two new boats and several used ones and have changed bunk locations on every one of them. Granted, some of the trailers had the bunks where they should of been as far as where the boat rested on them so I didn't have to move the bunks in or out. But I still had to adjust them either up or down to ride and dock the way I wanted them to.
A perfect example is the small boat I have now. It's a 16' 1991 vbottom Starcraft Pike Master. The guy I bought it from sold it cause he was getting older and couldn't load/unload it anymore without help. He was the second owner of the boat and had owned it since 1995.
When l looked at this boat in his garage, I noticed how high the boat set on the trailer. I asked him if he had ever adjusted the bunks. His response was "No, I've replaced them twice but never moved them from when I got it." Looking at this and listening to him explain that he could no longer load and unload it by himself cause he couldn't do a lot of cranking with his arms, it wasn't hard to see why he was having trouble. I actually told him that if he wanted to keep the boat that we could take it down to the lake and adjust his bunks so that he could float both on and off the trailer.
As it turned out, I bought the boat and the first thing I did was lower the bunks.
Boat now practically unloads/loads itself and rides lower in the trailer with less wind resistance.

Point is, this boat was 25yrs old at the time and the bunks were never adjusted correctly. Most likely from the factory.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

IMO any boat over fourteen foot should have four bunks to provide adequate / weight distributed support. I have seen seventeen and eighteen foot aluminum and fiberglass boats delivered with onlt two bunks. One boat stood, a Superfisherman 186 that had two bunks mounted vertical (on end). Three of us tried to tell the owner that his bunks needed to be turned flat and there should be four, not two. He did not want to change what the dealer had done so we said "live and learn".


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

i had no issues with my old smoker at all....shorelander trailer....this is a custom trailer made for smoker craft any opinions? not seen it up close but...not sure if it looks right


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

trailmaster i think....


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

theres a trailmaster under my 1993 lund ,18ft boat. never a problem has four bunks [but this lund is heavy. ] I could use a new trailer , that pic looks nice.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> theres a trailmaster under my 1993 lund ,18ft boat. never a problem has four bunks [but this lund is heavy. ] I could use a new trailer , that pic looks nice.


MY NEW BOAT IS ABOUT 1400 LBS


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> trailmaster i think....


Seems your Trailmaster trailer model number for the Smoker Craft Pro Angler XL 171 boat will be trailer model# SMPX1724
according to this:
*Smoker Craft V-Hull*
Smoker Craft V-Hull Model TrailMaster Model Frame
Size Type Axles Capacity GVWR Tires
model#- SMPX1724
Specs:
frame tubing size-2"x3"
type package- Premium
number of axles-single
trailer weight capacity- 2400lbs
GVW- 2960
tires size- 175/80R13D

...this was taken from Trailmaster's site:
http://www.trailmastertrailers.com/popular_packages.php

Hard to tell from the pic whether the bunks are 2x4 or 2x6 but for better support,if possible, 2x6 would be nice. Also, can't tell from pic if the bunk uprights are adjustable as far as up or down. Looks like they are welded and non adjustable. But that's nothing you and I couldnt fix with a torch/sawzall and a welder if need be.  Just love to start whackin on brand new stuff. 
Also, 14" wheels and tires would be a very nice addition.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> IMO any boat over fourteen foot should have four bunks to provide adequate / weight distributed support.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My Starcraft STX2050 will be going back to the factory at the beginning of October to get some leaking rivets fixed. I will let you know how that goes.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

can you upgrade that trailer? before fastwater takes a saw to it.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

you guys are lucky I have shitty rollers on mine and those things are a pain in my butt. alum crestliner 17 ft from 1986. you cant drive my boat on the trailer it just rolls back, and use a steep ramp and stand by for rope burn when you launch...hahaha


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> can you upgrade that trailer? before fastwater takes a saw to it.


lmao calling tomorrow.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Seems your Trailmaster trailer model number for the Smoker Craft Pro Angler XL 171 boat will be trailer model# SMPX1724
> according to this:
> *Smoker Craft V-Hull*
> Smoker Craft V-Hull Model TrailMaster Model Frame
> ...


YOU STA AWAY FROM MY NEW TRAILER ITS CUSTOM MADE FOR THAT BOAT


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> can you upgrade that trailer? before fastwater takes a saw to it.





Saugeye Tom said:


> YOU STA AWAY FROM MY NEW TRAILER ITS CUSTOM MADE FOR THAT BOAT


Hey...if we make a mistake we can always fix it with this:


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thats great, that way the boat will flex with the trailer. and if his boat leaks he can fix it going down the lake .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> thats great, that way the boat will flex with the trailer. and if his boat leaks he can fix it going down the lake .


Was thinking of installing a tongue, coupler and winch/bracket on the back of the trailer as well. Then modify both winch brackets so they will swivel down. That way he can just pull the boat from the stern end and when he gets to the water he can just launch his boat stern first. No more turning boat around at dock.
Yes...I can't wait to get started cutting away.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

Yoyof2 said:


> I have a 2013 Starcraft fish master. Recently in noticed a dozen or so loose rivets. I’m right at the end of my main warranty but I believe they claim lifetime on the hull. I’m just wondering what others experiences with this have been. Am I in for a fight? Are loose rivets not covered? How long can I let this slide?Thanks in advance


I believe pre 2014they had issues like you are having due to the use of thinner aluminum used. From 2014 and on the used the thicker stuff. Haven’t heard much about rivets post 2014. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

water left in the hull during freezing temp prolly loosens rivets more than anything else. leave a cotton rag in your plug hole to wick water out of your hull when storing in freezing temps.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

my boat sits outside all winter , has a cover so I put a 20inch box fan with a timer in it and once a day the fan runs and moves the air around , hoping this will help with moisture.


----------



## muzzy123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Stupid question but how did you find out that you had leaky/loose rivets? Water in the bilge? Can you easily find loose rivets by crawling under the boat? Thanks


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

finding loose rivets can be a daunting task.. as to fill the hull up with water does not always work,, as the rivet may leak under pressure of the boat displacing the water when sitting in the water.. I had one that I had someone back the boat in 1 ft at time while I watched the bilge area to see when water started to come back to the bilge..you have to wait long enough to allow water to reach bilge area. I then had them take a picture of the boat in the water and started looking for loose rivets at that level... as for launching a roller trailer I mounted a cleat on the winch upright and on steep ramps,, I wrap the bow rope around the cleat unhook safety hook and unwind winch until rope takes over holding the boat.. then I can unwrap bow rope one wrap at a time until boat slowly rolls back under control,, just my way I am sure there are many out there that will work as well,,, contact me if you need some info on the replacement of rivets.. I can tell you how I fixed the ones on my boat,, remember one loose rivet puts stress on the rivets on each side of that one and so it goes,, best to fix them readily


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

it is said that most leaks are livewell hoses old and crack, or not winterizing the system and water in the bilge pump or livewell freezes and cracks, most people overlook this area... my buddy had that happen and it only sprayed water when he used the livewell it would put some of the water in the bilge area. just a crack in the plastic.. just another place to look good luck


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

muzzy123 said:


> Stupid question but how did you find out that you had leaky/loose rivets? Water in the bilge? Can you easily find loose rivets by crawling under the boat? Thanks


Muzzy, my boat is the same vintage as yours & my experience is that most of the water that lands up in the bilge is from the livewell. The sealing around the hatch area sucks & the water sloshing back & forth leaks out between the underside of the casting deck & the top of the livewell. Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzy123 (Dec 1, 2015)

I dont have any leaks in mine, I was just curious with the others having problems with the newer starcrafts like ours. The only time I have water in the bilge is when my 5 year old gets ahold of the washdown hose and sprays it to the open ports for the motor wiring.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

muzzy123 said:


> I dont have any leaks in mine, I was just curious with the others having problems with the newer starcrafts like ours. The only time I have water in the bilge is when my 5 year old gets ahold of the washdown hose and sprays it to the open ports for the motor wiring.


Ha! That will do it!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bustedrod said:


> you guys are lucky I have shitty rollers on mine and those things are a pain in my butt. alum crestliner 17 ft from 1986. you cant drive my boat on the trailer it just rolls back, and use a steep ramp and stand by for rope burn when you launch...hahaha


you think you have trouble with the boat rolling back when you load and unload the boat. I bought 2 sets of roller bunks that fastens to the top of the bunks. when we launch my son takes the bow line and puts a wrap around the winch post to hold the boat in place so he can unhook the winch. then he lets it go. the biggest problem is getting the boat stopped before it pulls him into the water. when we power load I pull the boat up close to the winch and keep the boat under power while my son hooks the winch up.

its no problem just winching the boat on the trailer. I put a [email protected] superwinch electric atv winch on the trailer. got it off ebay for under 200.00. but it takes a lot longer at the launch if we winch it on. it doesn't take long at all if I power load.
sherman


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I just re sealed my transom area where the water comes over the back, now this is an 86 crestliner 16.9 and it has some leaking , maybe a gallon while out during the day .. the weird part is sometimes it leaks and then sometimes it don't ????? I just filled the rascal with water looking for trouble but I couldn't find a dang leak . haha tell that to the bilge pump ..and as for the rollers there junk on a small boat . I had the winch lock pop one day while launching because I un hooked the safety chain before it was in the water ( brain dead day ) hot 90 geg guess what happened .. yep rolled off trailer and hit the concrete aaaaaaaahhhh now the rollers are my friend whinched it back up , launched and went fishin… now I have to tell ya I beat the snot out of this poor little boat out there and the dang thing still floats hahahhaah just ask my fishin bud after the back doctor


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

knock on wood but I've been lucky so far. I always back in the water before taking the winch loose. but it would be awful easy to unhook the boat on dry land. all it takes is one brain fart.
sherman


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yeah fish dealer your fortunate enough to have the factory fix your leaky rivits hope all works out. hey Sherman I have a safety chain and I took it off before hand and the old whinch popped , but I don't feel that bad , haha just watch u tube fails and our little whoopsies don't even add up ..hahah any time an alum boat is trailered it suffers tremendous stress and rivits take a beating, bunks help spread the stress on the hull and rollers put more pressure on a smaller area . if you trailer an alum boat long enough it will leak. wonder if crestliner would like to know my 86 still floats and it has a leak hahahahaahah


----------

